# Some B&W stuff for your perusal



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2012)

Very cool Jeff, I love the wing of the P-51!


----------



## A4K (Jul 24, 2012)

Great photos Jeff, where did you take them? Great group of aircraft...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2012)

All were taken at Geneseo New York back in 09.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2012)

Beauty. Thanks,

MM


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicely captured work, Jeff.


----------



## A4K (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff Hunt said:


> All were taken at Geneseo New York back in 09.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Cheers!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

